# *- CAN I FEED MY TURTLES BAK CHOY? -*



## bc_buddah (Dec 18, 2005)

can i feed them bak choy? i sure hope so . . . bak choy is an asian veggie


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

I know that it's okay to feed to iguanas and bearded dragons. Not 100% sure about turtles - but I don't see why not. It's not incredibly nutritious though and should only be fed occasionally and not as a staple food.


----------



## Dimebag (Feb 17, 2007)

What kind of turtles are we talking about here??? Some fresh fish may be a better staple with the occasional veggies.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

Make sure there is no skin or seeds, or anything like that. As long as it is easy to chew, it should be ok.
Ya, get some protien in his diet as well







They are omnivores, but I bet you knew that already lol


----------



## bc_buddah (Dec 18, 2005)

Dimebag said:


> Make sure there is no skin or seeds, or anything like that. As long as it is easy to chew, it should be ok.
> Ya, get some protien in his diet as well
> 
> 
> ...


seeds or skin? ok seeds there are none . .but SKIN!>!>!?! whats that? do i just feed them leaf then? or . .. can they eat the trunk too??

and are u just guessing i can feed them bak choy? or . .. do u know i can? just dont want them to . . be worse off then they already are


----------



## Dimebag (Feb 17, 2007)

bc_buddah said:


> i have a signature ya know . . .


My apologies I was half asleep. I have 2 red eared sliders, and they just love tilapia fillets, shrimp, and lettuce on occasion. I would see no problems in feeding them the leaves of the bak choy. Bak Choy is a member of the cabbage family and is a great source of Vitamin A, Calcium, and Vitamin C. As stated before just dont make this their staple.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

bc_buddah said:


> What kind of turtles are we talking about here??? Some fresh fish may be a better staple with the occasional veggies.


i have a signature ya know . . .









Easy on the new guys-Easy mistake-

Yeah I agree also=Should be fine as long as it's easy to chew-


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

bc_buddah said:


> Make sure there is no skin or seeds, or anything like that. As long as it is easy to chew, it should be ok.
> Ya, get some protien in his diet as well
> 
> 
> ...


seeds or skin? ok seeds there are none . .but SKIN!>!>!?! whats that? do i just feed them leaf then? or . .. can they eat the trunk too??

and are u just guessing i can feed them bak choy? or . .. do u know i can? just dont want them to . . be worse off then they already are
[/quote]

Bok Choy is a member of the cabbage family... so i'd assume if cabbage is okay, you'd do whatever you do to prepare cabbage for the critters.


----------



## Dimebag (Feb 17, 2007)

> Easy on the new guys-Easy mistake-


Thanks for the backup AK. Nice to see I have a good freind here already.


----------



## DiscusMel (Jul 21, 2004)

_For herbivorous & omnivorous species, I recommend offering leafy greens daily. Organically-produced would be well-advised. Notice I said leafy greens (romaine lettuce; Anacharis; dandelion leaves), not bananas, apples, etc&#8230; Look at natural RES/painted habitat & you'll see lots of green leafy vegetation, but not much imported fruit.

I recommend giving meat-based/high-protein foods roughly daily (and no more) the first year of life, and from every other day to twice weekly thereafter (depending on whether you're feeding a carnivore or herbivore (say, stinkpot vs cooter). For part of that, I recommend brand name commercial food; Reptomin, Mazuri, etc&#8230; For the rest, a mix of frozen fish foods
_
http://www.austinsturtlepage.com/Articles/menu.htm

What i do with my cooter and sliders is give them lettuce every second day, so
pellets, prawns etc one day lettuce the next.The cooter especially will love you for it!!


----------



## bc_buddah (Dec 18, 2005)

DiscusMel said:


> _For herbivorous & omnivorous species, I recommend offering leafy greens daily. Organically-produced would be well-advised. Notice I said leafy greens (romaine lettuce; Anacharis; dandelion leaves), not bananas, apples, etc&#8230; Look at natural RES/painted habitat & you'll see lots of green leafy vegetation, but not much imported fruit.
> 
> I recommend giving meat-based/high-protein foods roughly daily (and no more) the first year of life, and from every other day to twice weekly thereafter (depending on whether you're feeding a carnivore or herbivore (say, stinkpot vs cooter). For part of that, I recommend brand name commercial food; Reptomin, Mazuri, etc&#8230; For the rest, a mix of frozen fish foods
> _
> ...


k i'm going to go ahead and feed them some . . . but do i just feed the leaves? or can i feed the trunk/step of the bak choy too?


----------



## DiscusMel (Jul 21, 2004)

I'd try it whole, they will leave what they don't want.


----------



## KILLERLEXUS (Feb 3, 2003)

you should try to toss in all type of veggies. to see what he like/dont like. fruits is their favorite i think. my FRT eats lychee and jackfruit.. the turtle will love you for giving him treats. mine trainned to take apple slices from chopsticks.. lol heres a video of him eating KIWI


----------



## DiscusMel (Jul 21, 2004)

Fruits should be fed sparingly to sliders, cooters etc, its not
a part of the wild diet at all.


----------

